# لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟



## Coptic Princess (30 أغسطس 2007)

هو ليه يا جماعه الراجل الشرقي حتي و لو مسيحي (لان المسيحيه ساوت المراه و الرجل في الكرامه)صعب عليه انه يقبل تكريم المراه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل هي غريزه طبيعيه في الرجال بعدم تقبل اي شيء كمساوي له؟؟ام هي التعاليم الاسلاميه الشيطانيه التي اعتدنا عليها منذ الصغر فتحولت الي شيء يجري في عروقنا و افكارنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو الرد في هذا الموضوع​ 
†وسلام المسيح لكل من يقبل سلامه†​


----------



## jim_halim (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*


سلام و نعمة .. 

موضوع هام جداً .. 

و مفهوم إحتقار المرأة و التقليل من شأنها و عدم مساواتها بالرجل إنتشر فعلاً .. 

و أعتقد أنه نتيجة للكم الكبير من الموروثات و التقاليد الشرقية التي تري في الرجل مخلوق superior

أو أعلي و أفضل من المرأة , و تري في المرأة كائن inferior أو أدني و أحقر من الرجل 

- و طبعاً إزداد هذا الإيمان مع إزدياد المد الإسلامي الوهابي القادم من السعودية و دول الخليج 

و أضاف المد الوهابي صبغة دينية - غير قابلة للنقاش - علي تلك التقاليد و العادات القديمة 

و إنتشر  بين الناس كلام مغلوط يتناقلونه بدون تفكير .. من عينة : 

( هذه هي فطرة المرأة , .. لقد فطر الله المرأة علي الضعف و الرجل علي القوة .. )

و ( مملكة المرأة هي بيتها ... و كأنما مملكة الرجل هي القهوة أو محل عصير القصب !! )  

و كأنما المرأة هي ماكينة لإنجاب الأطفال و العناية بهم فقط .. 

و لا تصلح لأي شيء آخر .. 

- و المشكلة أن الناس لا تنظر للمرأة كإنسان يمتلك من العلم و الشخصية و المواهب ما يجعله أهلاً لأن يشغل منصب ما .. و لكنهم ينظرون لها علي إنها إمرأة تركت مكان فطرتها الطبيعي ( المنزل ) و أتت لتزاحم الرجال في مكان عملهم .. 

لذلك لا يقبل الكثير من الرجال أن يعملوا تحت رئاسة إمرأة 

أو أن يعملوا جنباً لجنب معهم .. 

و لكن هذا طبعاً إعتقاد خاطيء تماماً ..

​


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

مين قالك كدة
الموضوع دة انا مابتعبروش حاله عامة 
معلشي يعني هانتكلم بصراحه شوية 
شوفي كام راجل دلوقتي مش بيقول لمراتة بخ 
عدي كدة اللي تعرفهم وهاتعرفي ان مفيش رجل دلوقتي بيحتقر المراة

بس عايز اعرف السبب اللي خلاكي تقولي كدة
احكي المواقف


----------



## Coptic Princess (30 أغسطس 2007)

*Re: رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*




ramyghobrial قال:


> مين قالك كدة





ramyghobrial قال:


> الموضوع دة انا مابتعبروش حاله عامة
> معلشي يعني هانتكلم بصراحه شوية
> شوفي كام راجل دلوقتي مش بيقول لمراتة بخ
> عدي كدة اللي تعرفهم وهاتعرفي ان مفيش رجل دلوقتي بيحتقر المراة​
> ...


 

*Salam el masee7,*

*el rab yebarek 7adretak akhy el mobarak we shokran 3ala el rad..laken ana ya akhy koon el ragel mosh bey2ool bekh le meratoh mosh ma3anah enoh mosh beye7takerha beenoh we bean nafsoh aw enoh mosh bayfakar feeha ka makhloo2 a2al menoh...ana ma3 el ostaz jim_halim fe kol kelma alha 3an el mawdoo3 dah..la2en el ragel fe3lan beybos lel set 3ala enaha makhloo2 "inferior" ya3ny daraga makhloo2 a2al menoh we daraga tanya..3alashan keda e7na mosh benla2y setat* *keteer beyesheghelo manseb kebeer ka wazeera aw **ra2eset gomhoreya masalan 3alshan el ragel dayman beybos leeha en makaneha mosh ka makhloo2 leeh door fe el mogtama3 zayoh zay el ragel we laken beybos leeha ka makhloo2 etkhala2 3alshan sabeel ra7toh we bas..dah 7ata fe el montada dah lama 7abeet a7ot shewayet mawadee3 3an takreem el set we el momyezat elly feeha..el regala elly fe el montada we mosherfean kaman ba2o yeseebo comments beyed7ako feeha 3ala el kalam...we dah elly khalany a7ot el mawdoo3 dah la2en lel asaf el ragel le7ad delwa'ty we ba3d el ta3aleem el masee7eya elly bet2ool en el set zayaha zay el ragel bardo el regala betbos lel setat 3ala enaha makhloo2 da3eef we mo7akar we lama beyshoof ay kalam le takremeha beyed7ak ka rad fe3l la2en gowa nafsoh howa mosh moktane3 aw abel el kalam dah*​ 

*salam el amsee7 malek el salam le kol awlad el salam *​


----------



## farawala (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

أحتقار المرأة
كلمة صعبة جدا على الرجل المسيحى ومش مقبولة من اى رجل متعلم
هل احتقر أمى 
هل احتقر زوجتى
هل احتقر أبنتى 
هل احتقر معلمتى
مستحيل
ومن يفعل ذلك فهو انسان يشعر بالنقص
وششششششششششششكرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

لن أعيد الكلام بتاع ابو فراوله بس فعلاً كلمة احتقار كلمه صعبه جداً لآن المرأه بالنسبه للرجل هى أمه واخته وزوجته وأبنته وأم أولاده فلا يستطيع أبداً احتقارها ولكن ما يحدث ان الرجل الشرقى فى جيناته الوراثيه هناك جز ء منه يعيش على ذكرى أيام سى السيد وينظر للمرأه على انها ذلك الكائن البيتوتى القائم بأعمال المنزل  وتربية الاطفال وينتهى دورها عند هذا الحد ........ ولكن ومع ما وصلت له المرأه من مكانه سواء فى التعليم أو فى ساحة العمل حتى انها وصلت للقضاء وتنافس الرجل فى جميع مجالات الحياه اصبح موقفه صعب ولا يستطيع ان يرجع بها للوراء فيختزن ذلك الغضب بداخله ويظهر فى بعض الاحيان عن طريق كلمه محبطه أو موقف اعتراضى منه أو اهانه ويعود ويعتذر عنها طبعاً ......... ولكن تستمر الحياه ويوماً بعد يوم تثبت المرأه انها لا تقل أبداً عن الرجل وسيأتى اليوم الذى يهتز له عرش الرجل ويخاف هو على مكانته وساعتها لا أحد يعرف ماذا سيحدث ما بين الاثنين ههههههههه ميرسى يا كوبتك برنسيس على الموضوع الرائع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## the servant (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

سلام ونعمة اميرتنا القبطية,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

طبعا كلام الاساتذة كلام صح مية المية................

لكن انا عاوز اقول لحضرتك ان كلامك مقتبس من واقع مجتمعي يسيطر علية
اتباع ديانة تسيطر عليها فكرة تهميش وتحقير المراءة وجعلها كمالة عدد
بس حضرتك لو بصيتي في كل بيت مسيحي هاتلاقي الموضوع موضوع مشاركة وكرامة
بين الراجل والمراءة مش تحكم وخلاص وفعلا في بيوت دلوقتي اللي بتديرها فعلا ستات
يعني فكرة (سي السيد) انتهت من زماااااااان


----------



## sherif mouris (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

احبائي هل تسمحوا لي بتغيير السؤال .... بعدة اسئلة؟؟؟؟

لماذا ترفض المرأة الخضوع للرجل بحسب الانجيل لا بحسب العالم؟
لماذا تطلب المرأة معاملة خاصة في المواصلات والكلام وتطالب بالمساواة بعد ذلك؟
لماذا في الغالب وليس الكل يفكر الرجل في المرأة كجسد؟
لماذا تقبل المرأة عبارات الاعجاب وتكرة المعاكسات؟
لماذا تهتم فتاه بجمالها وزينتها وتبالغ في اظهار جمالها ،وتبكي إذا عاكسها احد الرعاع في الشارع؟
لماذا تطلبون وتبحثون عن الرقه والنعومة وتطلبون الرئاسة والقيادة؟
لماذا تغضبون من كلمة افعلي وتحبون كلمة ارجوكي وفي النهاية انتم  تفعلون ما تريدون؟
لماذا انتم ضعفاء مع اننا لانقدر عليكم ولا نستطيع التغلب عليكم؟
لماذا من حقكم الخطأ فينا وان اخطأنا معكم نكون حيوانات وليس رجال؟
لماذا التناقض يا بنات ........ ؟؟؟؟ ولماذا الاصرار يارجال عليهم؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا اخذت من ضلعي ولم تؤخذي من عقلي؟
لماذا من يستجيب لكم لا يكون رجل ومن يتمالك نفسه امامكم ايضاً ليس رجل؟

اخيراً السؤال الوحيد الذي اعرف اجابته...
لماذا تتعبوننا وتضايقوننا ورغم ذلك نحبكم ونفعل المستحيل من اجلكم؟

لأن حبكم غريزة وضعت فينا ولا نملك تغيرها نحبكم لا نطيق العيش بدون مشاكلم 

غررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريزه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*



sherif mouris قال:


> احبائي هل تسمحوا لي بتغيير السؤال .... بعدة اسئلة؟؟؟؟
> 
> لماذا ترفض المرأة الخضوع للرجل بحسب الانجيل لا بحسب العالم؟
> لماذا تطلب المرأة معاملة خاصة في المواصلات والكلام وتطالب بالمساواة بعد ذلك؟
> ...



+ أخى العزيز شريف أولاً كل سنه وانت طيب وعقبال 150 سنه  ...... ثانياً بقى  نيجى للجد ولو انك بتزعل منى ........هل تحّمل المرأه لكل متاعب الحياه من رعاية بيتها وتربية أولادها من زوجها الذى تحبه الى جانب تحملها لمشاكل ومصاعب الحمل والولاده واحياناً ما تعرض نفسها للخطر الا يرضيك كل هذا كنوع من الخضوع للر جل من أجل ان تعمر له بيته وتجعله فخوراً بأولاده ..... وما العيب فى ان تطالب المرأه بان يكون لها مكانها فى المواصلات لتجنب المضايقات من الرجال وما علاقة هذا بطلبها للمساواه فى الحقوق فى مجال العمل .......يعنى هى لازم تستحمل المعاكسات والا لا يحق لها ان تتساوى بالرجل فى الترقيه مثلاً ......أما عمن يفكر فى المرأه ككجسد فهذا السؤال موجه لبعضكم وليس كلكم طبعاً .......ثم ان هناك فارق كبير ما بين الاعجاب والتعبير المهذب عنه وما بين المعاكسات اى تجاوز الخطوط الحمراء فى الكلام والمرأه  تستطيع بكل سهوله التفرقه ما بين الاثنين .........وهل يجب ان تكون المرأه مهمله فى مظهرها حتى تتجنب تجاوزات الرجال ولماذا لا يحترم الرجل نفسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ...........ثم هو علشان المرأه تكون ناجحه فى عملها وحازمه مع من هم تحت قيادتها يجب ان تفقد نعومتها وانوثتها ...... ولا نقدر نقول لكل مجال مقال ..........وما العيب فى كلمة ارجوكى على الاقل من باب الذوق ولا لغة افعلى والاوامر المباشره هى التى ترضى غرور الرجل وتجعله راضى عن ذاته .........ومن قال ان من حق أى طرف ان يهين الاخر هذا اسلوب مرفوض تماماً ما بين الطرفين وغير حضارى ولا أخلاقى  .........وانا أرى ان المشكله فى بقية الاسئله يتلخص فى فن التعامل مع المرأه ليس ألا وأرجوك الا تختصر كل ما بين الرجل والمرأه فى الغريزه التى هى أقل شأناً ما بين كل الامور التى بينهما .............شكراً وارجوك الا تغضب من ردى وكل سنه وانت طيب مره تانيه .


----------



## Coptic Princess (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> لن أعيد الكلام بتاع ابو فراوله بس فعلاً كلمة احتقار كلمه صعبه جداً لآن المرأه بالنسبه للرجل هى أمه واخته وزوجته وأبنته وأم أولاده فلا يستطيع أبداً احتقارها ولكن ما يحدث ان الرجل الشرقى فى جيناته الوراثيه هناك جز ء منه يعيش على ذكرى أيام سى السيد وينظر للمرأه على انها ذلك الكائن البيتوتى القائم بأعمال المنزل وتربية الاطفال وينتهى دورها عند هذا الحد ........ ولكن ومع ما وصلت له المرأه من مكانه سواء فى التعليم أو فى ساحة العمل حتى انها وصلت للقضاء وتنافس الرجل فى جميع مجالات الحياه اصبح موقفه صعب ولا يستطيع ان يرجع بها للوراء ويعود ويعتذر عنها طبعاً ......... ولكن تستمر الحياه ويوماً بعد يوم تثبت المرأه انها لا تقل أبداً عن الرجل وسيأتى اليوم الذى يهتز له عرش الرجل ويخاف هو على مكانته وساعتها لا أحد يعرف ماذا سيحدث ما بين الاثنين ههههههههه ميرسى يا كوبتك برنسيس على فيختزن ذلك الغضب بداخله ويظهر فى بعض الاحيان عن طريق كلمه محبطه أو موقف اعتراضى منه أو اهانه الموضوع الرائع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


 
سلام المسيح اختي المباركه​ 
اولا احب اشكرك علي مرورك و علي المشاركه الجميله..الرب يبارك حياتك و خدمتك..دعينا نعرف الاول ما معني احتقار..المفهوم العام لكلمه احتقار هي عندما الشخص ينظر الي الطرف الاخر كمخلوق غير مساوي له او اقل منه فبلطبع اي انسان يري نفسه انه شخصيه ليس بها اي عيب..وعندما ينظر الرجل للمراه كمخلوق ليس من المفروض ان ينافسه في مجالات الحياه..اليس هذا نوعا من التحقير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و عندما "يختزن ذلك الغضب بداخله ويظهر فى بعض الاحيان عن طريق كلمه محبطه أو موقف اعتراضى منه أو اهانه " ..اليس هذا ايضا نوعا من الاحتقار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لان لو كان الرجل نظر الي المراه كانسانه مساويه له لما هانها و لكنه يهينها و يقلل من شانها لانه ينظر اليها كمخلوق اقل منه و ليس من حقها المساواه به ..كل هذا عزيزتي احتقار و لكن احتقار غير مباشر ..و السبب انه يظهر احتقار الرجل للمراه بطريقه غير مباشره لانه يخاف ان يظهر كانسان رجعي و متخلف فالتقدم العلمي والفكري الذي وصل اليه العالم يرفض منطق تصغير او تقليل من شان المراه و بالطبع الرجل الشرقي يحاول ان يظهر انه انسان متحضر و ليس رجعي فيكبت هذه العاده و هذا الفكر الذي تربي عليه منذ نعومه اظافره.."ان الراجل ميعيبوش اي حاجه..والراجل راجل مهما كان" و "البنت اللي تكسر ليها ضلع يطلعلها اتنين..الخ" و هكذا من الاقوال السخيفه المتخلفه التي يقولها الرجال 
 لتبرير جهلهم و لكي يقنعون انفسهم ان المراه مخلوق اقل منهم..وهذا السبب الرئيسي ان عندما يفكر الشباب الشرقي للزواج في بلاد المهجر..لا يرضوا بلمراه الشرقيه التي في بلاد المهجر مثلهم لانها تربيت في بلد تؤمن ان المرله لهل حقوقا كامله فيرجع الي بلده يبحث عن امراه تخضع له و "تاخد كل علقه و علقه و هي ساكته"..يا ريت الراجل ينظر الي الانجيل و ماذا يقول الانجيل عن المراه و كيف كرمت المسيحيه المراه و ساوتها بالرجل في الكرامه و المعامله و اشياء كتير..الانجيل فرق بينهم في الواجبات و لكن ساوي بينهم و لم يجعل الرجل احسن من المراه و العكس صحيح​ 

سلام المسيح ملم السلام الي كل اولاد السلام​


----------



## sherif mouris (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

دونا الاخت والصديقة في المسيح....

بجد انا متشكر قوي انك اهتميتي انك تردي علي وده شيئ يدل علي نقاء القلب ويؤكد انك غير مستاءة مني أو علي الاقل مش زعلانه لعتابي لكي المرة السابقة ولجهلي بأسلوبك المرح في الردود.
ثانياً : وانت طيبة ويارب بنتك وزوجك يكونوا سبب فرحة حياتك أمييين.
ثالثاً : إيماناً بمبدأ الديمقراطية اسمحي لي بالرد عليك: 


* قلت ( ثانياً بقى  نيجى للجد ولو انك بتزعل منى )

إطلاقاً لا اغضب منك ولا ازعل فقط كنت اجهل اسلوبك وفهمته خطأ سامحيني لي جهلي.


* قلت .(.......هل تحّمل المرأه لكل متاعب الحياه من رعاية بيتها وتربية أولادها من زوجها الذى تحبه الى جانب تحملها لمشاكل ومصاعب الحمل والولاده واحياناً ما تعرض نفسها للخطر الا يرضيك كل هذا كنوع من الخضوع للر جل من أجل ان تعمر له بيته وتجعله فخوراً بأولاده)

طبعاً لا ده مش خضوع خالص ديه ادوار وزعت في الطبيعة من قبل الله ومعني الخضوع هو الاستسلام لشئ معين بإرداتنا وهذا لا ينطبق علي الولادة ومتاعب الحياة لأننا مش ها نقدر نرفض ناموس الطبيعة ابداً.

قلت  (..... وما العيب فى ان تطالب المرأه بان يكون لها مكانها فى المواصلات لتجنب المضايقات من الرجال وما علاقة هذا بطلبها للمساواه فى الحقوق فى مجال العمل .......يعنى هى لازم تستحمل المعاكسات والا لا يحق لها ان تتساوى بالرجل فى الترقيه مثلاً)


عندما نطالب بالمساواه يا صديقتي واختي يجب ان يكون في كل شيئ وكان هدف كلامي وسؤالي هو اننا لا يمكن ان نتساوي ابداً في كل شيئ فأنتم فسيولوجياً مختلفين عنا ولكم امور ينبغي مراعاتها فلهذا يجب ان نلفت النظر ان المساواه في الحقوق والواجبات ولكن مع مراعاة اختلاف الجنس)


قلت (......أما عمن يفكر فى المرأه ككجسد فهذا السؤال موجه لبعضكم وليس كلكم طبعاً )

تمام بالضبط هو بالاخص موجه لنا ولكن للمرأة دور نتيجة اهتمامه المبالغ بجسدها مما ينعكس علي نظرة الرجل ... وبالطبع ان تكون المرأة جميلة المظهر فهذا لا خلاف عليه ولكن كم دور ولو بنسبة 10% وهذا ما اردت توجيه النظر اليه)


قلت (.......ثم ان هناك فارق كبير ما بين الاعجاب والتعبير المهذب عنه وما بين المعاكسات اى تجاوز الخطوط الحمراء فى الكلام والمرأه  تستطيع بكل سهوله التفرقه ما بين الاثنين )


دونا!!!!! شوفي نفسي الكلام يؤخذ بمعناه مش بإستنتاج انا مش مسئول عنه !!! انا باقول ان كلمات الاعجاب البسيطة جداً مثل ايه الحمال ده أو النظر بنظرات اعجاب من الاشخاص في الشارع .. تغضب البنت .. طب ليه ما هو ده السؤال ما انت (الفتاه) اللي لفت نظر الناس بكثرة المساحيق واللبس الضيق وفي الاخر بتزعلي وتقولي يووووه الناس دي مش محترمه!!!

وطبعا طبعاً مش قصدي خالص الكلمات السوقية من الرعاع طبعاً لا!!!.


قلت (.........وهل يجب ان تكون المرأه مهمله فى مظهرها حتى تتجنب تجاوزات الرجال ولماذا لا يحترم الرجل نفسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟)

لا طبعاً معاكي حق!!!!


.قلت (..........ثم هو علشان المرأه تكون ناجحه فى عملها وحازمه مع من هم تحت قيادتها يجب ان تفقد نعومتها وانوثتها ...... ولا نقدر نقول لكل مجال مقال)


ايوووووه لكل مجال مقال وبالفعل التقليل من الرقة احياناً والنعومة احياناً مطلوب للقيادة وبقول احياناً وبقول التقليل اظن واضح .. لا اقول الغاء الرقة ولا اقول دائماً.


قلت (.........وما العيب فى كلمة ارجوكى على الاقل من باب الذوق ولا لغة افعلى والاوامر المباشره هى التى ترضى غرور الرجل وتجعله راضى عن ذاته )


العيب انكم تنفذون ما تريدون في الاخر ولا لم يكن الطلب (اكرر الطلب) علي هواكم مش ها تانفذوه لو ركعنا مش اترجينا .


قلت (........ومن قال ان من حق أى طرف ان يهين الاخر هذا اسلوب مرفوض تماماً ما بين الطرفين وغير حضارى ولا أخلاقى)


بجد بجد بجد نفسي اعرف انا قلت فين الكلام ده أو اتفهم من اي سؤال من اسئلتي ......

ولو اتفهم من سؤالي لماذا من حقكم ان تخطئول وان اخطأنا نكون حيوانات

فالقصد هنا ان هناك مقولة شهيرة تقول مهما حث وشتمت أو اهنت من المرظاة لا ترد وان رديت لا تكون رجل بل حيوان فأين المساواه يا اصدقائي واخواتي.



قلت ( .........وانا أرى ان المشكله فى بقية الاسئله يتلخص فى فن التعامل مع المرأه ليس)

يتلخص في فن تعامل الأثنين الرجل والمرأة معى بعضهما .. الاثنين يادونا الاثنين وليس الكل واقع علي كاهل الرجل.!!!!!


 ألا وأرجوك الا تختصر كل ما بين الرجل والمرأه فى الغريزه التى هى أقل شأناً ما بين كل الامور التى بينهما .............



ليه دايما الغريزه ارتبطت في ذهنا بشئ ملوث جنس ورغبة ليه ليه واقل شأناً

ده حتي واضح في كلامي بقول (لأن حبكم حبكم يا اختي حبكم يا صديقتي حبكم وليس شيئ اخر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وقلت ةضعت فينا ..
وهل يضع الله شيئ قليل في الشأن كما قلت ... إيمان رجاء محبة واعظمهن المحبة ... واضح يا دونا ...


قلت (شكراً وارجوك الا تغضب من ردى )


العفو ... والمهم ان انتي اللي ما تزعليش معلش مش باعرف اذوق اوي الكلام ودايماً صريح بس دايماً باخاف قوي حد يزعل ... واسمحي لي بأمانة ووحياة بنتي التي ابداً ابداً لا اقول سيرتها في اي حوار بالخطأ أو بالكدب ..

انا بجد فرحان من المناقشة معاكي فهي مثرية وغزيرة وقليل جداً ما وجدت من يفكر بهدوء وبعقل وبخفة ظل مثلك شكراً وسلامي وتقديري لزوجك وسلام ابنتي لأبنتك.  


قلت (وكل سنه وانت طيب مره تانيه )


وانت طيبة .

سلام المسيح معكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*



sherif mouris قال:


> دونا الاخت والصديقة في المسيح....
> 
> بجد انا متشكر قوي انك اهتميتي انك تردي علي وده شيئ يدل علي نقاء القلب ويؤكد انك غير مستاءة مني أو علي الاقل مش زعلانه لعتابي لكي المرة السابقة ولجهلي بأسلوبك المرح في الردود.
> ثانياً : وانت طيبة ويارب بنتك وزوجك يكونوا سبب فرحة حياتك أمييين.
> ...



أخى  فى المسيح أعتذر بشده عن التأخر فى الرد واحب أقولك ان مفيش زعل ولا حاجه وانا أساساً مبعرفش أزعل وأشكرك على كل الكلمات الرقيقه اللى قلتها فى حقى ونتخانق بقى كفايه كده ههههههههه لا ربنا ميجبش خناق ولا حاجه أنا بس عايزه اسالك بما انك مخالفنى رأيى بالنسبه لخضوع المرأه ممكن أسأل حضرتك ايه نوع الخضوع والاستسلام اللى يرضى الرجل ويا ريت تضرب لنا مثل علشان نقرب من وجهة نظرك........وهل من المفترض ان تعيش المرأه  بلا  شخصيه وان تلغى عقلها ويخلو قاموسها من كل الكلمات الا من حاضر ونعم وطيب .......ويا ريت كمان فى موضوع المساواه ان تعطينا مثل لنفهم اين تريد ان يكون هناك فارق .....ومع كل ارائنا المختلفه دائماً ولاول مره:yahoo: يا أهل المنتدى أتفق مع أخى شريف فى حاجه:yahoo: فانا معك قلباً وقالباً فى نقطة   اعتراضك على بعض  ملابس البنات المستفزه وكمان ويا للعجب اتفقنا على ان الرجل لازم يحترم نفسه وكمان انا موافقاك فى موضوع الرقه والقياده ...........يلا ابسط يا عم بس متاخدش على كده ههههههههه وبالنسبه لموضوع رفضى لاهانة اى طرف للاخر انا كنت بؤيدك فى اللى قلته ومفيش داعى تجز على اسنانك:ranting: وطبعاً لازم الاتنين رجل وامرأه يكونوا متفهمين لطريقة تعاملهم مع الاخر........أشكرك وانا سعيده جداً بالتحاور معك ربنا يبارك لك فى بيتك وزوجتك وبنوتك الجميله .تحياتى لكم جميعاً .


----------



## sherif mouris (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

قلت 





Dona Nabil قال:


> أخى  فى المسيح أعتذر بشده عن التأخر فى الرد واحب أقولك ان مفيش زعل ولا حاجه وانا أساساً مبعرفش أزعل وأشكرك على كل الكلمات الرقيقه اللى قلتها فى حقى ونتخانق بقى كفايه كده ههههههههه لا ربنا ميجبش خناق ولا حاجه





Dona Nabil قال:


> ولا يهمك يا فندم اقدر الظروف التي جعلتك تتأخرين ولكني اقدر اكثر واعتز اكثر بإهتمام سعادتك بالرد علي شخصي الضعيف. وان شاء الله نتخانق ونتخانق في المسيح يعني خناقة من اجل الوصول لرأي واحد وان كان ده صعب مع شخصية زي حضرتك ههههههه ... يعني باحاول اقلد اسلوب حوارك اللذيذ والظريف .
> 
> 
> قلت (أنا بس عايزه اسالك بما انك مخالفنى رأيى بالنسبه لخضوع المرأه ممكن أسأل حضرتك ايه نوع الخضوع والاستسلام اللى يرضى الرجل ويا ريت تضرب لنا مثل علشان نقرب من وجهة نظرك........وهل من المفترض ان تعيش المرأه  بلا  شخصيه وان تلغى عقلها ويخلو قاموسها من كل الكلمات الا من حاضر ونعم وطيب .......ويا ريت كمان فى موضوع المساواه ان تعطينا مثل لنفهم اين تريد ان يكون هناك فارق)حلو خالص السؤال ده .....
> ...


)


ياجماعه ياجماعة مش ممكن دونا اتفقت معاي مش ممكن مش ممكن ..

اشكرك يارب علي معجزاتك ولكن المعجزة الأكبر والاكثر هي ..

انت عرفتي من مين اني كنت باجز علي سناني ......؟؟!!

رائعه ممتازة تملكين فراسة احسدك عليها ولعلمك كلكم تملكون تلك الفراسة بس لما بتحبوا تبقوا كده.

سلام يادونا وسلام ابنتي وزوجتي اليكم جميعاً.


----------



## theway (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

اتفق كثيرا مع ما ذكرة الصديق jim_halim

فنحن نعيش فى بيئة اسلامية وتأثرنا مثيرا بالثقافة الاسلامية التى تعتبر المرأة "ناقصة عقل ودين" و" الرجال قوامون عن النساء" والمراة مثل الكلب تبطل الوضوء لو مرت امام انسان يصلى

لكن العجب العجاب ان الكتاب المقدس كرم المراة ومع ذلك نحن نهينها ونعتبرها اقل كرامة من الرجل

الرجل يختلف عن المراة فى الدور وليس القيمة 
فما احوجنا ان نعود لكلمة الله 
صدق الكتاب عندما قال "هلك شعبى لعدم المعرفة "


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

طبعاً  كان لازم أرد عليك يا أخى العزيز شريف أمال هنخاف ولا أيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههه بس انا كنت بأستعد لك:spor22: ...............شفت بقى يا سيدى الازمه فين.......... الازمه طلعت مجرد مسميات غلط للامور وبقول غلط وانا مش خايفه غللللللللللللللط:a82: .........يعنى من المثال اللى ضربته على تربية بنوتك وكل ما حدث مع زوجتك لم يكن  ردهاعليك مجرد استسلام أو خضوع بل اتفاق وتفاهم وحب  ..............شفت المسميات دى أحلى أزاى .........حدث بينكم اتفاق على ان تذهبوا للخادم وان تستقر طريقة تربيتكم للبنت الى ان تعرفوا الاسلوب السليم فى التربيه وأنت نفسك قلت ان زوجتك نفذته بحب وبدون ضغط لم تقل مثلاً وخضعت زوجتى واستسلمت لرغبتى دون مناقشه ............... وكمان قلت عندما أغضب اترك البيت ثم ماذا يحدث تعود وانت اهدأ وقد تجدها بدأت هى بالاتصال هل هذا خضوع واستسلام منها أو لانها فى موقف ضعيف مثلاً لا وألف لا .هى تفعل هذا من منطلق انك زوجها الذى تحبه .........أختلف معايا بقى هههههههههه.............. وبالمناسبه كان واضح جداً انك بتجز على اسنانك ومش محتاجه فكاكه منى هههههههههههه ده انا حسيت انك شويه وهتحدف الشاشه بأى حاجه......... من فضلك راجع مسمياتك للامور ولن تخسر شيئاً وعندما تبدل الاستسلام والخضوع بالحب والتفاهم ستجد ما يسرك ..........وصدقنى صدقنى متتصورش اد ايه انا سعيده بالحوار معاك ...........ميرسى لتعب محبتك وسلامى الحار لزوجتك وبنوتك القمرايه .


----------



## sherif mouris (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

ياستي نغير المسميات ونغير اي حاجة انتو عايزنها بس نعيش  في سلام وتسمعوا الكلام (قصدي ونتفاهم ها ها ها ها )


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*



sherif mouris قال:


> ياستي نغير المسميات ونغير اي حاجة انتو عايزنها بس نعيش  في سلام وتسمعوا الكلام (قصدي ونتفاهم ها ها ها ها )




+أيوه كده شاطررررررررر  هههههههههههههه.......... ما كان من الاول لازم تتعبوا قلوبنا .:act23: .


----------



## kalabalaa (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

حقيقى الموضوع تحففففففففة جنان وكان نفسى اتكلم مع حد ف الموضوع دا بس الحمد لله دونا قامت بالواجب وكمان الى شاركوها الرد بجد استفدنا اوى منكوا ربنا يعوضكوا ...!!! 
احب اوضح انى بنوتة وف كلية ومعايا زميل مسيحى  فعلا بيحتقر البنات بطريقة رهيبة وف نفس الوقت بيحب يتعامل معاهم بس من خلال المعاملة بيبان بقى على حقيقتة ومش بيخجل خالص انو يقول البنات دول ولا حاجة دول اغبياء وضعفاا دول مبيفهموش اى حاجة ف اى حاجة بصراحة انا كنت بتغااااااظ اوى:ranting: ومكنتش بعرف ارد علية 
كدة بقى هععععععععععععرف :dance:   الحمد لله


----------



## sherif mouris (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

(





kalabalaa قال:


> حقيقى الموضوع تحففففففففة جنان وكان نفسى اتكلم مع حد ف الموضوع دا بس الحمد لله دونا قامت بالواجب وكمان الى شاركوها الرد بجد استفدنا اوى منكوا ربنا يعوضكوا ...!!!
> احب اوضح انى بنوتة وف كلية ومعايا زميل مسيحى  فعلا بيحتقر البنات بطريقة رهيبة وف نفس الوقت بيحب يتعامل معاهم بس من خلال المعاملة بيبان بقى على حقيقتة ومش بيخجل خالص انو يقول البنات دول ولا حاجة دول اغبياء وضعفاا دول مبيفهموش اى حاجة ف اى حاجة بصراحة انا كنت بتغااااااظ اوى:ranting: ومكنتش بعرف ارد علية
> كدة بقى هععععععععععععرف :dance:   الحمد لله


)


كالابالا !!!!!!

وتردي عليه عليه جربي تطنشية يعني بالبلدي تدلوقيه علشان يعرف قيمتكوا 
ااقولك اتحدوا مع بعض كده وسيبوه لوحدة او اطلعوا رحلة مع بعض من غير ما تقلولوه ولو عرف طلعوه وقولوا عادي نيسينا ولما يطلع معاكوا لا تعيروه اهتماماً ...

بس علشان تنجح الخطة دي لازم تتحدوا مع بعض وتتفقوا في الهدف والرأي .

وهي دي المشكلة الحقيقية انكم عمركم ما تفقتوا ..هيههههههه !!!\


سوري طبع بقي


----------



## gigi angel (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kalabalaa  
حقيقى الموضوع تحففففففففة جنان وكان نفسى اتكلم مع حد ف الموضوع دا بس الحمد لله دونا قامت بالواجب وكمان الى شاركوها الرد بجد استفدنا اوى منكوا ربنا يعوضكوا ...!!! 
احب اوضح انى بنوتة وف كلية ومعايا زميل مسيحى فعلا بيحتقر البنات بطريقة رهيبة وف نفس الوقت بيحب يتعامل معاهم بس من خلال المعاملة بيبان بقى على حقيقتة ومش بيخجل خالص انو يقول البنات دول ولا حاجة دول اغبياء وضعفاا دول مبيفهموش اى حاجة ف اى حاجة بصراحة انا كنت بتغااااااظ اوى ومكنتش بعرف ارد علية 
كدة بقى هععععععععععععرف  الحمد لله 

)


كالابالا !!!!!!

وتردي عليه عليه جربي تطنشية يعني بالبلدي تدلوقيه علشان يعرف قيمتكوا 
ااقولك اتحدوا مع بعض كده وسيبوه لوحدة او اطلعوا رحلة مع بعض من غير ما تقلولوه ولو عرف طلعوه وقولوا عادي نيسينا ولما يطلع معاكوا لا تعيروه اهتماماً ...

بس علشان تنجح الخطة دي لازم تتحدوا مع بعض وتتفقوا في الهدف والرأي .

وهي دي المشكلة الحقيقية انكم عمركم ما تفقتوا ..هيههههههه !!!\



سوري طبع بقي 

على فكره انا صحبه كالابالا فى الكليه فعلا بنعمل كده بنطنشه

هو سعتها بتنرفز وبيركبه 60 عفريت هو فعلا متغيل ان البنات دول شربات او جزم


----------



## fullaty (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

بصراحة موضوع جميل واراء الكبار ده مش بس بيفدنا لا وبيكبر فكرنا زيكوا وبجد انا استفد اوى مش قادرة اقول حاجة تانية غير كدة 
ربنا يباركوا كلكوا ويعوض تعب محبتكوا وكل يوم تفيدونا كدة ​


----------



## kalabalaa (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

قوليلة ياجيرمين يااوختى ....... ماهو اساسا ميهمناش خالص ولازم نطنشة انا بس حبيت اورى الاولاد الى بيقلوا ان النموذج دا اختفى ومبقاش موجود..:a82: لا فية وعايش وسطنا وبيحاول ينشر تفكيرة كمان على الى حوالية واصحابة ف يااااااشباب اليوم احترموا الفتيات دول الطف المخلوقات باديكوا هتخلوهم افظع المخلوقات
بسسسسسس على مين مش هنسبكوا برضو :spor22:


----------



## Kiril (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

يا جماعة التربية من الصغر هي اللي بتأثر في موضوع احترام المرأة (اسألوني انا)
انا لي اخت و اعرف هذا الكلام و دائما ما اضع نفسي مكانها فلا ارضي بما يحدث في هذا المجتمع المتخلف


----------



## amjad-ri (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

:smil13:​المراة كل شي في  حياة الرجل )راد لو ما راد(يبوسها وهوا الممنون:smil13:


----------



## G E O R G E (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

انا شايف انها ترجع للثقافة بس الى بيحب هايتمنى ويفرح ليها طبعا بدل مايحبطها ويكسر احلأامها


----------



## Coptic Princess (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*



G E O R G E قال:


> انا شايف انها ترجع للثقافة بس الى بيحب هايتمنى ويفرح ليها طبعا بدل مايحبطها ويكسر احلأامها



*
سلام المسيح لك

شكرا علي مرورك و علي الرد...المساله لا ترجع الي الثقافه و لكن للديانه فاحتقار المراه في المجتمع الشرقي يرجع الي تعاليم الاسلام الشيطانيه التي تحقر المراه و تقلل من شانها في احاديث كثيره و ايات اكثر..وللاسف الشديد احنا المسيحين منجرفين بهذه التعاليم و نتبعها الي اليوم..فموضوع ختان الاناث اللذس اثبت علميا انه يدمر انوثه و كرامه المراه يحدث حتي الان من المسيحين و المسلمين وهذه التعاليم كانت انزلت من رسول الاسلام في القران و الاحاديث

المشكله ان المسيحي يتجاهل الايات التي تدعي الي تكريم المراه وتثبت مساوتها بلرجل و ينجرف وراء التعاليم الاسلاميه الشيطانيه

ونصلي و نرجو ان العالم يتعلم من تعاليم المسيح التي حثت المسيحي علي احترام المراه و تقديرها و انها ليست اقل من الرجل في اي شيء بل بلعكس..المراه خلقها الرب لتكون معينه الي الرجل و بعض الاحيان يكون المعين اقوي من اللي محتاج معونه*​


----------



## G E O R G E (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: Re: رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*



Coptic_Princess قال:


> *
> سلام المسيح لك
> 
> شكرا علي مرورك و علي الرد...المساله لا ترجع الي الثقافه و لكن للديانه فاحتقار المراه في المجتمع الشرقي يرجع الي تعاليم الاسلام الشيطانيه التي تحقر المراه و تقلل من شانها في احاديث كثيره و ايات اكثر..وللاسف الشديد احنا المسيحين منجرفين بهذه التعاليم و نتبعها الي اليوم..فموضوع ختان الاناث اللذس اثبت علميا انه يدمر انوثه و كرامه المراه يحدث حتي الان من المسيحين و المسلمين وهذه التعاليم كانت انزلت من رسول الاسلام في القران و الاحاديث
> ...



انا بكرة التميزات العنصرية الولد مش زى البنت  (نقدر نقول الشمس زى القمر ) دة حاجة ودى حاجة هما متساوين وربنا مميزش حد على التانى بالعكس الكل عند ربنا زى بعض محبتة على الكل والمحبة هى اساس المسيحية والمحبة لأتميز شخص على اخر انا كنت اققصد انى الثقافة هى الى بتفرق يعنى فى فرق بين الى عاش فى الأرياف واتربى على عادات احنا عارفينها كويس والى عاش فالمجتمع الحضرى


----------



## Coptic Princess (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: Re: رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*



G E O R G E قال:


> انا بكرة التميزات العنصرية الولد مش زى البنت  (نقدر نقول الشمس زى القمر ) دة حاجة ودى حاجة هما متساوين وربنا مميزش حد على التانى بالعكس الكل عند ربنا زى بعض محبتة على الكل والمحبة هى اساس المسيحية والمحبة لأتميز شخص على اخر انا كنت اققصد انى الثقافة هى الى بتفرق يعنى فى فرق بين الى عاش فى الأرياف واتربى على عادات احنا عارفينها كويس والى عاش فالمجتمع الحضرى


*
سلام المسيح استاذي

فعلا انا مع حضرتك في هذا الراي ..ولكن مساواه الرجل بالمراه التي نتكلم عنها ليست بالجوهر او الصفات ..ولكن مساواه في الكرامه و المعامله..فالمراه ليست ناقصه وليست ضعيفه وليست اقل من الراجل في اي شيء..الرجل والمراه مختلفين والكتاب المقدس والرب يسوع المسيح قدس هذا الاختلاف..وعلي كلا الجنسين واجباته و مسؤلياته في تكوين و ترميم الاسره المسيحيه الحقيقيه.ولكن لم يفضل الرجل عن المراه والعكس صحيح

اشكرك علي مرورك وعلي الرد استاذي الحبيب

الرب يبارك حياتك دايما
سلام المسيح ملك السلام الي كل اولاد السلام*​


----------



## سيزار (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

sherif mouris 
بصراحه اخى شريف دماغك عاليه قوى وردودك مقنعه ... اتفك معك بنسبه 95 فى الميه لانك استاذ 
وشكرا لباقى الردود 
اخوكم سيزار


----------



## سيزار (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

المرأة في المسيحية​
ارجوا الاطلاع على هذا الرابط 
http://www.alkalema.net/womaninchrist.htm


----------



## Coptic Princess (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*



theway قال:


> اتفق كثيرا مع ما ذكرة الصديق jim_halim
> 
> فنحن نعيش فى بيئة اسلامية وتأثرنا مثيرا بالثقافة الاسلامية التى تعتبر المرأة "ناقصة عقل ودين" و" الرجال قوامون عن النساء" والمراة مثل الكلب تبطل الوضوء لو مرت امام انسان يصلى
> 
> ...




سلام المسيح اخي الحبيب

اوافق حضرتك علي كل كلامك فالكتاب المقدس اوضح الاختلاف بين الرجل والمراه في الدور وليس القيمه

وفعلا "هلك شعبى لعدم المعرفة" الرب يبارك حياتك وشكرا علي مرورك و الرد الجميل

سلام المسيح يكون معك ​​


----------



## Coptic Princess (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*



سيزار قال:


> المرأة في المسيحية​
> 
> ارجوا الاطلاع على هذا الرابط
> http://www.alkalema.net/womaninchrist.htm


 

*سلام المسيح اخي الحبيب*​ 
*اشكرك علي مرورك و علي السايت الجميل*​ 
*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## إسلاميه (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

*يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي على الموضوع الحلو ..

بس الحمد الله مالاحظت هالشي بحياتي .. وماحسيت بالتفريق بيني وبين اخوتي الرجال ولا بين الرجال بشكل عام .. لأني تعلمت مثلهم .. وأهم بعد ماكلملو تعليم وآنا كملت .. سقت سياره مثلهم .. صلاتي وصلاتهم مثل بعض .. ماأشفت أن الماما والبابا فرقونا عن بعض الحمد الله ..

لأني تربيت تربيه اسلاميه صحيحه ليس فيها شوائب وأغلاط ..

وأشكرج مره ثانيه عالموضوع الجميييل جداآ ..

شكراآآ حبيبتي ..*​


----------



## Coptic Princess (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*



إسلاميه قال:


> *يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي على الموضوع الحلو ..*​
> 
> *بس الحمد الله مالاحظت هالشي بحياتي .. وماحسيت بالتفريق بيني وبين اخوتي الرجال ولا بين الرجال بشكل عام .. لأني تعلمت مثلهم .. وأهم بعد ماكلملو تعليم وآنا كملت .. سقت سياره مثلهم .. صلاتي وصلاتهم مثل بعض .. ماأشفت أن الماما والبابا فرقونا عن بعض الحمد الله ..*​
> *لأني تربيت تربيه اسلاميه صحيحه ليس فيها شوائب وأغلاط ..*​
> ...



*السلام لكي اختي الحبيبه*
*لكن مساواه اباكي وامك لاخوتك يرجع الي العقليه المثقفه المتفتحه الغير متدينه بالدين الاسلامي فالدين يجبر علي ان الفتاه نصف الرجل وان المراه ناقصه عقليا ودينيا*
*شكرا علي مرورك وياريت تقراي اكتر عن مكانه المراه في الاسلام*​


----------



## losivertheprince (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يحتقر الرجل المراه؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح : 
ان كنت هزود حاجة فالكلام الكويس كله اتقال لكن انا كنت عايز اقول بس حاجة صغيرة ان الانجيل ساهم في تقوية دور المرأه كتير جدآ اي ان لولا الانجيل بشقيه ( العهد القديم والعهد الجديد ) قد اوضح ان للمراه ما للرجل من الحقوق وهي تؤدي واجباتها ......... فلا هي نصف ولا تلت بل هي انسان كامل ( روح عقل جسد ) لا ينقصها لا عقل ولا ايمان كل ماهنالك انه ينقصنا نحن ان نفهم ذلك انا ولدت في اسرة عاديه جدآ لا يفرقها اي شئ عن اي احد تربينا وعرفنا التقاليد وعرفنا ان البنت لها نفس دور الرجل من حيث العمل والتعليم وكل شئ ولكن العقيده الاسلاميه هي من قالت ذلك ولكن بالنظر الي امثلة العهد القديم والحديث سنجد الكثير من السيدات اللواتي اديين ادوارهم ولقوا علي ذلك التكريم .*​


----------

